# PLEASE READ! Puppy theft!



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi All,
Please be aware there are dog thieves in your area!
I had a call today from a family in Gloucester,UK who went through a horrendous incident last night.
They bought a dog pup from me a month ago. The owner was walking through their local park with the pup and her spaniel off lead when a man came into the park in front of her and picked up the pup! The spaniel ran over to him and he struggled to hold he wriggly pup,so the owner pulled her pup off him and ran. He chased her! And when she drove away he followed her,in his van, through the village to her home!
He caught his van on her neighbours wall and was seen by witnesses.
The police said his van was identified as being at another theft of two dogs locally. And that pointer type dogs had also been targeted.
So please be especially vigilant.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Vida 

It seems garbage cans every where :-\

You could call the cops and there out the next day

Or send these to Sweden  for some deep core lubbies, huggies and dental repair

Choices ;D

I love to share ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

That is scary, thanks for posting!

I'm in Northern California and a similar thing happened not too far from where I am. A man in a car approached a woman walking her dog on a leash and asked for directions, when she got close to the car he jumped out and tried to grab the leash out of her hand and steal the dog. Luckily she and her dog got away. In that case he was targeting a pit bull, most likely so he could use it for fighting.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

That is awful! What is wrong with people?!

I purposely pay close attention to what cars have driven by me when I'm walking Haeden so I can tell if someone is repeatedly driving by. I also refuse to go up to a car when they ask what he is but will yell over and tell them he's a Ridgeback mix of some sort. You can't trust anyone which is a terrible thing.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I do need to remember to be more careful when I'm out with the dogs. I regularly have people stopping their car to ask about Cash's leg. Last night I was walking and it was pretty dark out and a man was walking past me and commented that he hadn't seen me in awhile - I had no idea who he was, but then I realized that he recognized Cash. He was actually very nice, but it is a little scary when you realize that people are taking notice of you and you have no idea.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Bump!
I want to report that 2 beagles were stolen from a house les than ten miles from where I live! Also a Rottweiler in the same week. :'(


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I am so so sorry to hear this, it's my worst nightmare.
Maybe suggest to the victims to keep an eye out on all websites that sell puppies, look out for ads selling individual pups near where it happened and check out the photos etc.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Also, be certain to check Craigslist. We have read multiple stories of dogs being stolen and resold on Craigslist or basically dognapped waiting for a reward ad on Craigslist to return the dog. I hope there is a special place in **** for people who do this crap. 

I think it is only smart to always have situational awareness for yourself and your pup. We are lucky to have some acreage to roam as well as live in a non-through street small neighborhood, so we know who belongs and who doesn't belong.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Anyone caught kidnapping a V is eligible to wear Darcy's choke chain, ... Oh, and one of Sammy's ecollars on High-continuous, LOL :-*

*


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Datacan I thought choke chains caused hypothyroidism.......it's strange because I have hypothyroidism and my mother never used a choke chain on me....LOL ;D ;D ......ecollar that's shocking Datacan


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D 

Never used a chain or a shocker ;D

but we choked out around 100 eager Victims' 

The Slim Gym Body slammer Rammer Da Nordic Thunder Britches made them do the Chicken dance some fun  :-X


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

What happens if they steal a registered micro chipped dog? They can't change that Do they even know if the have gotten a dog with this information lodged in them? Unless they have a scanner to read them with? I' m now starting to like the idea of having her chipped for that purpose too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Chips only help honest people return your dog, or help you prove ownership. I don't believe all vets routinely scan new clients pets for chips.
A vet that does OFA is the only one I have seen do it without being asked.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Common theme everywhere, there is easy money to be made 

"Organized gangs have turned from metal theft to stealing scores of dogs in burglaries across Cambridgeshire.

The pets have been torn from their family homes by heartless thieves and sold on the black market.

Last year, 20 dogs were snatched by house-raiding criminals in the county and two cocker spaniel puppies were stolen from a house in Station Road, Stow-cum-Quy, last Thursday, police said. But that could be the tip of the iceberg."



http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/Cam...eal-dogs-in-Cambridgeshire-20130426060000.htm


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I've recently started leaving Liesel outside shops, for brief periods, as I figured it's a good thing for her to learn to wait without me. 
All this absolutely terrifies me, makes me want to have her strapped to my chest at all times...


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Also this maybe sounds totally paranoid but I'd like to install a tracking device in Liesel as well as her microchip...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Love your "Blog" ! How Fun!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, great blog, Claire!!


----------



## redhead75 (May 8, 2013)

If anyone tries to steal my Betty there will be no choke chain needed. They will have the wrath of a hot tempered redhead pouncing on them.

This is awful. People are so evil. I live in a small Indiana town so I hope i'm safe but i'll keep my guard up. The sad thing is Betty LOVES people so much she wouldn't know what had happened.


----------



## Jimbo15471 (Mar 27, 2012)

I guess I probably wouldn't have this problem as if someone tries to approach Max and we aren't around he will usually keep his distance. He typically only lets people he knows get close enough to pet him. He doesn't want to harm him anyone but timid to strangers is pretty common.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

None of this I suggest lol

Hamburger Hill We won today

Warriors war for less

and this was one road in remote Forest area no back doors

we got a call over 3 about abuse and worse

This was not a job for many

I got one more H-D cowboy up buds 

We watch for some time slight grade and hill

with high grade hunting glasses

I will keep it simple and I know nothing 8)



The main gate I tore down and the fat abuser

got canned"



Kris said I made him fly. ;D

Nah that was superman ;D

Some got out into the woods

others helped in this effort

and the others were all saved

No water No Foods and kicking the crap out of them'





I picked 2 Losers up many times they kept falling down :'(



None were Vizsla's but all were worth the risks

and Kris said you may have scrambled the last one eggs 

Dogs 12 to 15 saved

A few garbage cans Finished

and after the feat I demanded we park

Right out front and Roar and take Victory pictures

We must go Big Nordic

nah there all sleeping in peace ;D

God bless Kris for having the back door and yes the "Icecream Man"

Lots Of Chrome we came in 1 only customs loud and proud H-D reving ;D 

and 1 flatbed high sided big Block chevy truck

It was a fine day for Doggies ;D

and less

'for Garbage cans ???


----------

